# New pics of Coby/Cobie!



## litldog (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't decide how to spell his name yet. But here is...I can't wait to take him home, it seems like forever before he comes home!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

What a little peanut!!! He's so adorable :love5:
When do you get to bring him home?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

He's precious!!!! btw, I like Coby with a 'Y'.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

same here, i like Cob"y" too. he is such a cutie


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

He's gorgeous! I agree with the others, Cob-y.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Absolutely perfect Chi!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwww hes adorable!


----------



## CanadianChihuahua (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice baby, love his head and body type 

Dont forget about Kobi, Koby and Kobie


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

He's so handsome! How old is he now?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG is he cute!!! What an incredibly beautiful little head. Is that a little sibling in the background? That one looks adorable too.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

So precious


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Gorgeous little ones  Seeing all of these cutie pies makes me want to get P-Nut a sister or brother


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

He is so cute! I like Coby with a Y too!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he is just too cute  i like coby with a Y :wink:


----------



## litldog (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone! He is six weeks old and I get him the week of Christmas. It seems like I've been waiting for him forever because I had put a deposit down on a puppy in October long before he was even born! I want to keep his name beginning with a "C" to go with my other two dogs, Cassie and Chloe. I like Coby but then I thought if I spelled it Cobie it would go along with the "e" ending but that's no biggie. I think I will probably go with Coby. You know his brother and sister are for sell on here in the seller's section if you're getting puppyitis. I wish I could have them all but dear hubby says I can only have just one


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Coby is just too cute!


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Aww so adorable! I know how you feel I get my pup on Saturday!

*Cough-CobY-Cough*


----------

